# Siggy 556



## 7point62 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anybody have a Sig Saur 556 or fam-fire one? I heard a lot of talk about it before I fired it and was disappointed.







Very front-heavy with the gas-op system and rails. Not a well-balanced weapon. If you had to hump it any great distance that front end would start to pull yer d*ck in the dirt. 

The one I used was like the one pictured, no optics or attachments. The rear flip up iron sight was irritating. I wanted to get my freakin DeWalt drill and make the hole bigger.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 28, 2008)

Never fired the Sig 556, but I have fired the Sig 552 and it was very much like the newer piston operated H&K's .  Full auto was easily controllable. 

I liked it, but it was a police weapon and I can't find one in semi for civi use.


----------



## lancero (Oct 28, 2008)

I shot one this weekend.  I'm currently in a Firearms Instructor Course and the instructor brought his down to the range.  I shot one mag through it, standing at 15 yds.  It was heavier than an M-4, but otherwise good to go.


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 28, 2008)

It wasn't so much that the piece was heavy...just the front end. Maybe with optics it balances out.


----------



## parallel (Oct 28, 2008)

Get a set of 551 style hand guards for it and that helps a lot with weight and balance. I've had a SIG556 SWAT version for about a year now. If I had to do it again I would have gotten the base version and modified it with the gear that I chose. I like it, and as far as reliability it is tops. The ergonomics are clumsy compared to the Colt 6920 that I just picked up and it weighs at least three pounds more than the Colt. Hell, even my AK-101 is lighter.

I took off the god awful front grip and the even worse "tac" light and put on a grip pod. I have a 551 hand guard to put on it but I haven't had the time to take pictures of it in that configuration yet.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 14, 2008)

I purchased a SIG556 Halo last September. Very light recoil, easy to break down and easy to clean. It has never jammed.
I've only shot it at a rifle range in a clean environment so I can't speak of it's reliability. 

Pictures are of my 10 year old son at the range with me. The other rifle is a PTR-91 (H&K 91 clone)


----------



## LRS Guy (Nov 15, 2008)

I have trained with and used the SIG 552-2 Commando (10 inch barrel) for a job. They are excellant weapons, easy to clean, accurate (though the H&K type diopter sights leave allot to be desired), controllable in burst or full auto mode. 

While I like the mags being able to clip together, your web gear's mag pouchs will have to be enlarged to accomodate them. Mag reloads are much like a AK, being "rocked" in. The mag release is a bit small, but its a matter of training. I just slap the charging handle, which worked fairly well. Saftey/selector is ambi, but are bit small for my hands.


----------



## parallel (Nov 15, 2008)

LRS Guy,

The SIG556 has basically the same gas piston operating system as the other 55X series, with a 16" barrel and a lower that is a new design that incorporates a standard AR mag well and Stock. The diopter sight would be a huge improvement on the sight that comes with the SIG556.  The mag release is close to the same as on an AR except it is positioned nearly out of reach. As for reliability, IMO they are tops. Accuracy is good , not great, but better than I can shoot.

LOL... geez... that sounds as if I don't think too much about that SIG556. However, that could not be further from the truth, I like it just fine, I just call it like I see it, and as I see it there is certainly room for improvement. Of course like many things design becomes a compromise, and in that regard SIG has done a pretty good job.


----------



## CBTech (Nov 15, 2008)

Can't wait to get my hands on one. I am a Sig fan but was pretty much ruling it out over an AR. I went to the gun store and held one for a bit and checked it out really quick (they were busy as it was the weekend after election day) and it went to #1 on my list.


----------



## parallel (Nov 15, 2008)

CBTech said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on one. I am a Sig fan but was pretty much ruling it out over an AR. I went to the gun store and held one for a bit and checked it out really quick (they were busy as it was the weekend after election day) and it went to #1 on my list.


I got your message... we definitely need to get together for a shoot. PM or email me and we'll work out the details.


----------



## parallel (Nov 16, 2008)

I finally got off my ass and took the 2 whole minutes that it took to install the SIG551 style hand guards and the KNS push button pivot pin that I got from Top Gun Supply. What they say is true, the weapon is much more balanced and noticeably lighter with the 551 style hand guards. My only compliant about them is that the surface is quite slick. I believe that the pistol grip is made from the same material and it isn't near as slick, so I expect that in time the hand guards will be less slick as well.

I took it out to get some pics, but I discovered that my tripod is in the Pathfinder and Mrs. Parallel took that vehicle to take our little boy to his music classes. So... these could be better, and one day I'll take some better pics. In the mean time at least I have some mediocre ones to post.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you going to add a picatinny rail to the new forestock?


----------



## parallel (Nov 17, 2008)

MontereyJack said:


> Are you going to add a picatinny rail to the new forestock?



I may get one that I can use if needed, but I wouldn't put in on unless I really had the need for it. I have many other more pressing needs right now that my funds need to go to (just bought a Dillon 550C and I have to get a my reloading gear figured out and stocked up). One day though I will look into the feasibility of that.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 17, 2008)

Doing your own reloads is a good idea. How much did the press cost you? $1000.00 new?


----------



## parallel (Nov 17, 2008)

I have almost $700 in it. By the way I misstated the model... its a 550B. If your interested this is a good place to start.

http://brianenos.com/store/dillon.ez.550.html

I ordered from Brian because I am a novice at reloading and the extra customer service is worth the price. I like how you can start with one of his EZ-Buy packages and add or delete items to customize it to what you really need. For instance, I knew that I wanted to get into reloading so I had been buying some things for the last year or so. So I didn't need a brass tumbler and electronic scale because I had already bought them. So, while ordering I simply took them off the list and put other items that I wanted on the list. There is a lot of great info on Brian's site, and I thought I had followed his advise to the tee, but it turns out that I somehow screwed up and didn't order a couple of things that I needed to be able to convert to another caliber. Brian caught the mistake, called me and fixed the order. THAT is why I went with him... In my opinion customer service like that is priceless.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 17, 2008)

The online price for a 1000 rounds of .223 ammo at Ammunition to Go is about $380.00 for their cheap stuff. With shipping cost lets say total cost is $425.00 or .43 cents a round. 

How much will it cost you to reload a 1000 rounds of .223 ammo?

How long before you make up your initial investment? 

Assuming the new administration doesn't increase the tax on ammunition....


----------



## parallel (Nov 17, 2008)

Thats about right, sometimes I can get PMG or PRVI PARTIZAN (both pretty good stuff with reloadable brass) for around $340 a case (1000). Picking up the brass and reloading, those who I have been learning from say that it will run about half that.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 17, 2008)

Will be interested to hear how much time it will take you to prepare the old brass, then reload it.


----------

